# Look What I Woke Up To



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Isn't it pretty? First snow is always magical. Took these pics early this morning before doggies ran rampant 




























I think it's time I changed my signature pic


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

too early!!!! it is pretty though.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

It is pretty . . . as long as it is in your neck of the woods. If I were taking that picture today I'd want to cry. I could happily live in a place where there was no snow.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Pat, nice pictures! 

I too am not ready for snow anytime soon. I'd rather admire the snowy landscape pictures from a place sans snow.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Wow-beautiful and a sight I will never know here!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Beautiful! I know you guys up north get tired of the snow, but I'd like to have just a little down this way...


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Poornima said:


> Pat, nice pictures!
> 
> *I too am not ready for snow anytime soon. I'd rather admire the snowy landscape pictures from a place sans snow. *


Me too!
Beautiful photos


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Pat, I, for one, envy you! I love the change of seasons. While I don't like to be out IN the snow (circulation problems,) I LOVE the coziness it inspires while you are indoor by the fire.

Enjoy your beautiful snow season!


----------



## Ruby's Mom (Aug 23, 2009)

I am jealous of you as well! I moved from Illinois to Texas and I miss that first snow. It looks wonderful, thanks for the pictures!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

It's so beautiful! I love the pics, but will leave you to the snow! We are having rains here already and my maple hasn't even finished changing! Winter is coming early!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks for sharing your pictures so we can enjoy vicariously! We will have 80 degrees this weekend and I love it but I do enjoy "looking" at snow!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh, such beautiful pictures!!! I love snow, as long as it's in the pictures or movies.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Very pretty, but you can have it. I consider winter when the temp goes below 75.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

ya it is pretty...but lets keep it at your place!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Beautiful, a snow like that would shut down Metro Atlanta for at least a week.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

What??! And no dogs in the pictures?! Now, Pat, surely you know that's against the rules. Mind you, you are in the Coffee Shop where we discuss 'non-Havanese' things, but still..... 

We'll have to see what the Grand Poobah says about this!


----------

